# Verhältnis Dorschlänge zu Gewicht?



## Rosi (6. Mai 2005)

Nicht alle Dorsche sind gleich gut ernährt, aber es gibt doch sicher ein gewisses Verhältnis von Körperlänge und Lebendgewicht.

Wenn der Dorsch 61 cm lang ist, wiegt er etwa 1,4 Kg.
Wieviel wiegt er, wenn er 62 cm lang ist?
Wieviel bei 70cm...

Irgendwie glaube ich nicht an 77 cm und 7Kg, so wie ich das gerade gelesen habe.;+


----------



## bootsangler-b (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Verhältnis Dorschlänge zu Gewicht?*

moin,
machen wir doch eine datensammlung. da gibt es dann bestimmt ein verhältnis. 77 cm und 7 kg glaube ich auch nicht. meiner anfang april am öresund, den ich gemessen und gewogen habe, hatte 85 cm und genau 5 kg. hatte schon abgelaicht.

bernd


----------



## Dorschi (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Verhältnis Dorschlänge zu Gewicht?*

Laut Fischkalkulator mit einem K_ Faktor von 0,99 müßte er 8 Jahre alt sein und ca 4520g wiegen!


----------



## The_Duke (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Verhältnis Dorschlänge zu Gewicht?*

Guckst du mal HIER 
Da kannste selbst ausrechnen, wie schwer im Schnitt bei welcher Länge


----------



## Rosi (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Verhältnis Dorschlänge zu Gewicht?*



			
				The_Duke schrieb:
			
		

> Guckst du mal HIER
> Da kannste selbst ausrechnen, wie schwer im Schnitt bei welcher Länge


Das höhrt sich erst mal gut an, ist aber für den Dorsch nicht realistisch.

Demnach hätte dem Bootsangler sein Dorsch einen K-Faktor von 5,9.
Meiner hätte 2,3 ( unterernährt)
Der angegebene Wert laut Tabelle ist 1,1. ;+ 
Wieso wird die Fischlänge in cm³ angegeben??


----------



## karpfenbrausi (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Verhältnis Dorschlänge zu Gewicht?*

Hi,

ich bin der Meinung, daß man nicht von der Länge auf das genaue Gewicht schließen kann. Schon mal gar nicht zentimeterweise.
Wir haben gerdae letzte Woche in Norwegen etliche Dorsche gefangen, die jetzt nach der Laichziet auffällig schlank, schon fast abgemagert waren. Diese wögen nach dem Sommer bei gleicher Länge sicherlich deutlich mehr...
Wie bei allen Lebewesen gibts hier sicherlich auch konstitutionelle Unterschiede, kurze Dicke, lange Dünne, usw.

Gruß
Karpfenbrausi


----------



## Jetblack (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Verhältnis Dorschlänge zu Gewicht?*

@Rosi - das sind keine Kubikzentimeter, sondern eine eine mathematische Näherung:

Man nimmt möglichst viele Messwerte vom Typ Länge/Gewicht und versucht eine Funktion darüber zu legen, die _eine gewisse Genauigkeit, bei soundsoviel %Abweichung_ ergibt. Abweichungen, z.T gravierende sind in der Natur durchaus möglich, aber eben relativ selten.

Ein 77cm Dorsch mit 7kg hat vermutlich:
- sehr gut gegessen
- sehr gut gegessen und die Wampe voll Laich
- ein ganz anderes Problem .... Wampe voll Blei, defekte Waage ....


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Verhältnis Dorschlänge zu Gewicht?*

Das ist (und ich glaube nicht nur beim Dorsch) je nach Jahreszeit, Ernährungszustand und Einzelexemplar so unterschiedlich, wie  die "im Futter stehen", dass man da in eminen Augen keinen halbwegs realistischen Faktor angeben kann ,der dann für ale Dorsche passen würde.

Zudem is mir eh wurscht was er wiegt, solange er ne vernünftige Filetiergröße hat))


----------



## Rosi (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Verhältnis Dorschlänge zu Gewicht?*

Da kannst du Recht haben, denn der K-Faktor wird auf verschiedenen Seiten unterschiedlich hoch angegeben. Es ist ja kein Richtwert für die Angler, sondern für die Biologen. Aber er gibt einen Anhaltspunkt. 

Wenn ich hier lese, wie einen Tag später, an meiner Angelstelle lange, schwere Dorsche rausgezogen werden, fall ich vom Glauben ab. Oder mache ich was falsch? 

Laut dieser Tabelle http://www.zeig-dein-fisch.de/wissen/konditionsfaktor.htm 
müßte der 77cm Dorsch 4,5kg wiegen.
Daran kannst du schon ganz schön hochpumpen, sitzend im Boot!

Aber irgendwie stimmt beim K-Faktor was nicht. Denn mein Dorsch hätte dann 1,9kg wiegen müssen, der hatte aber nur 1,4 kg. Oder Nachbars Waage stimmt nicht.

Der Vorschlag vom Bootsangler ( mit der Fangtabelle ) ist gut. Nur müssen auch realistische Angaben gemacht werden.


----------



## The_Duke (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Verhältnis Dorschlänge zu Gewicht?*

Vielleicht könnte man auch aus den Hitparaden der Angelzeitschriften bereits Werte entnehmen und diese separat auswerten? damit hätte man vielleicht nen Durchschnitt für "bessere" Fische  #c 
Dazu ließen sich dann die hier errechneten Werte in Relation setzen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Verhältnis Dorschlänge zu Gewicht?*

@ Duke: Das dürfte nabr alles Lacihdorsche sein in den Hitparaden (weils ja da erstmal nach Gewicht geht), somit hat man dann nur einen Wert für Laichdorsche aber nicht für größere Dorsche allgemein.,


----------



## kiepenangler (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Verhältnis Dorschlänge zu Gewicht?*

moin,
ich hatte letztens beim kudderangeln 2 dorsche von 70cm, der eine wog 3,7 kg und der andere wog 3 kg. der mit 3,7 kg hatte aber auch noch nicht abgelaicht und hatte nen dicken bauch voll laich


----------



## Glxxssbxrg (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Verhältnis Dorschlänge zu Gewicht?*

Die Formel zum Korpolenzfaktor und die angegebenen Daten dazu sind schon (wie hier schon beschrieben wurde) korrekt. Ich habe mal für längere Zeit dem K.-Faktor von Weserfischen berechnet (genau gewogen und gemessen). Dabei konnten wir feststellen, dass z.B. Brassen an einer Stelle den normalen Faktor hatten, andere  - zum gleichen Zeitpunkt-aber (flußabwärts nur wenige Kilometer weiter) einen deutlich höheren. Das war deshalb so interessant, weil Magenuntersuchungen im Anschluß ergeben haben, dass auch die Nahrung unterschiedlich war (und damit das Vorkommen von Kleinlebewesen). So kann man in der Tat den K.-Faktor als einen Anhangspunkt nehmen, wenn es darum geht, Fischpopulationen bzw. Gewässer zu untersuchen bzw. einzuschätzen. Nochmal: das ist nur   E I N   Wert, der wie so vieles andere, als Einzelwert nur geringe Aussagekraft hat. Ist der Wert aber deutlich zu gering (oder auch unnormal erhöht), ist das ein Hinweis auf z.B. schlechte Wasserqualität (z.B. zu hoher ph-Wert) mit geringer Anzahl von Fischnährtierchen, oder ein Hinweis auf Krankheiten, Parasitenbefall oder anderes mehr. Dann muss man eben weiter nach der Ursache suchen.
Mit dem K.-Faktor haben wir z.B. gegenüber sogenannten Naturschützern belegen können, das die Barben in der Weser u.a. auch deshalb eine steigende Populationsdichte  haben, weil die Ernährung für sie günstig und ausreichend ist. Die Barben verschwanden also damit wieder aus der Liste, sie als bedrohte Fischart für die Weser einzustufen.
Gruß
Burkhard


----------



## havkat (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Verhältnis Dorschlänge zu Gewicht?*

Watt is mit skrei (Kabeljau)?

Hat einen Wirbel mehr, is also länger.


Sorry, konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen. 

Ich finde, dass, besonders beim Dorsch, ein Einschachteln in Tabellen schlicht unmöglich ist.

Die Gewichte in Relation zur Körperlänge schwanken enorm. Je nach Jahreszeit.

Bei den Backdorschen mag das noch stimmig sein, bei älteren Fischen und den Großkalibern geht da garnix mehr.
Abgesehen von der Laichschwere wohlgemerkt. 

Das Gewicht eines konkreten Dorsches kann um mehrere Kilos abweichen, je nach Jahreszeit und entsprechendem Ernährungszustand.

Hinzu kommt noch das Fassungsvermögen des Magensacks.
Wird ja mitgewogen.
Vollgestopft mit Heringen oder Krabben, schlägt der, bei entsprechender Fischgröße, ordentlich zu Buche.


----------



## Karstein (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Verhältnis Dorschlänge zu Gewicht?*

Konnte auch noch nie einen Dorsch nur nach Länge auf´s Gewicht kategorisieren. Letztes Jahr hatten wir z.B. in Möre og Romsdal Dorsche, die einen Riesenschädel, aber einen superschlanken Körper aufwiesen - vom Schädel her ein lockerer ü20 Pfünder, effektiv alle um die 16 Pfund. 

Solche Tabellen bringen m. E. nur was bei Salmoniden, Seelachsen, Haiartigen und ähnlichen Fischen, die proportional "stimmig" sind. Halt torpedoförmige, muskulöse Fischarten.


----------



## Jirko (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Verhältnis Dorschlänge zu Gewicht?*

hallo rosi #h

warum der k-faktor in den meisten fällen nen rein theoretischer wert ist, wurde ja schon ausgiebigst von unseren boardies begründet #6... ich poste lediglich, weil ich im vergangenen jahr auf fjellværøya die gleiche erfahrung wie karsten mit seinen romsdahldorschen machen durfte (nicht musste, da´s der lauf der natur ist... und das ist auch gut so)... der auf dem folgenden pic hatte ne länge von 105cm...






...und „nur“ 19 pfund. im normalfall hat / sollte ein torsk dieser größe, außerhalb der laichzeit, nen gewicht von umdie 12kg auf den gräten haben... ist der lauf des lebens rosi: wenig futter, wenig speck  #h


----------



## Rosi (6. Mai 2005)

*AW: Verhältnis Dorschlänge zu Gewicht?*

Jirko, ein Prachtexemplar#6 

Es ist mir schon klar, daß die Abweichungen immer größer werden, je größer der Fisch ist. Mich interessiert der Bereich zwischen 60cm und 80cm. 
Da kamen ja schon ein paar Orientierungswerte. Es muß doch eine grobe Richtung geben. Also 60cm zwischen 1,4 und 2kg, 65cm zwischen   ;+ 
Vielleicht kann man den K-Faktor dazu verwenden?


----------

